# Face Shape and MBTI



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I guess according to face shape I should be SP with a hit of NT, and a strong part of my personality is SP-like, though according to Keirsey and other sources I don't think like they do or have the same motivations.


 Just waving hello because you have no message board. . .

I'm INFJ but have a squarish/rectangular face . . . soo. . .


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

Lady Lullaby said:


> Just waving hello because you have no message board. . .
> 
> I'm INFJ but have a squarish/rectangular face . . . soo. . .


 
*waves back* Sorry about the lack of message board and PM. I don't want to have to remember to check a message board, and you know what I'm like in PM, not knowing when to stop and wearing myself out. But if you or anyone wants to PM, just do a mention in a thread and I'll pick it up and turn on PM right away. 

Maybe with some face exercises you could make your face more tapered/heart shaped? I'd really like this method to work.  As I said in an earlier post, I think there might be something to shape and other aspects of the face signaling certain characteristics of personality. It's an interesting area for research, but not a strong enough interest for me personally so I don't spend much time on it. This author/lawyer has used face reading to become a jury consultant:

Amazing Face Reading: An Illustrated Encyclopedia for Reading Faces: Mac Fulfer, Sandra Williams, Dean Schlect: 9780965593120: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Gel E. (Jan 29, 2013)

INFP and I have a heart shaped face. O_O


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

I think it's more about facial expressions than actual physical features


----------



## Bantalimon (Oct 26, 2014)

Well im an infp but would consider myself an intp also as im also quite thinking and logical, my face shape is quite long but also sorta heart shaped too, mixture, they also say artistic people have triangle/heart shaped faces, i believe this to have some sense, as its pretty much proven different mbtis have distinct face shapes, shown by taking averages of all these mbtis.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Doesn't work in many,many cases


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Kewl. I'm an SP and I have an oval face shape. Proved true in my case.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish I had a heart shaped face instead of a round face with a round nose and huge ****ing dimples.


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

I really truly dislike when people try to discredit anything as a whole as if they have done intensive research to actually debunk it. It's idiotic and close-minded. As a matter of fact, don't be so sure your type is your type if you're so quickly to discredit something such as this, but flock to it to "determine" anyway and trust me when I say that the amount of people that are mistyped is quite significant.
Even within Socionics (which is practically MBTI yet more expanded) and Filatova's portraits of type faces, they're all noticeably similar.
Here's one of the quadras for example, have a look. It consists of ESFP, INTx, ENTP, ISFx: Socionics - the16types.info - Filatova portraits
Also, many of you "type" people but are much more inaccurate than what you might think and it's silly to think that you would so quickly take your own word or the word of a test to be the type of whomever it may be you're typing but denounce this work as a whole.
Personally, I'm an NT and I typed myself as such only after having read through several sources and through the functions and shadow functions and tests were only an additive measure, but I am an NT and I do in fact have quite a rectangular face from a frontal view. I didn't take one measly test, come to the forums and be skeptical of every thing that I might not understand and find out a year later that "Oh, look at that! I'm not this type it seems...". 
I attempt to type people as well and I may be wrong sometimes, but some of you I'm sure type people on silly little stereotypes and think that's that and spread it around as fact and ignore the heightened ambiguity of attempting to type someone let alone yourself. Now personally, I believe to know an ESTJ and 2 ISFP, I have made them take the SLOAN and I've gone through the cognitive functions with them. The 2 ISFP are quite pale and have quite similar noses, one is a female, the other is a boy and the females face is oval without a doubt and so is the boys yet his face is a little more elongated. The ESTJ happens to be my best friend and we get asked a lot if we're related which we aren't, but we're quite similar in many aspects even face shape and to tell the difference between a square and a rectangle, lol. I definitely do have a bigger head, though.
Hell, take a look at celebrity types: 
SJ: Famous ESTJs - CelebrityTypes.com
SP: Famous ISFPs - CelebrityTypes.com
NT: Famous ENTJs - CelebrityTypes.com
NF: Famous INFPs - CelebrityTypes.com
You're really going to tell me you don't see any similarity? Oh, but someone will come and try to refute that obviously there's going to be some similarity regardless.
It's always easier to try to discredit something with a few words and be a skeptic than try to build on it, so go ahead.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

My face is a mixture of square an oval.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@evaunit02 ,you believe all those people are typed correctly?
You're so lucky I'm an ENFJ haha
Jk,but really,you aren't proving anything
I can say my ESFP cousin has more of a rectangularish shape,INTP I know oval and ISFJ heart.
So,who do you believe?I know I believe myself more in this case


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

According to this I'm an sp , my nt friend is an NF along with my SJ mom


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

Living dead said:


> @evaunit02 ,you believe all those people are typed correctly?
> You're so lucky I'm an ENFJ haha
> Jk,but really,you aren't proving anything
> I can say my ESFP cousin has more of a rectangularish shape,INTP I know oval and ISFJ heart.
> So,who do you believe?I know I believe myself more in this case



You're silly and simply trying to raise your meaningless post-count with silly grammar. You believe you type better than people who have actually thoroughly researched and studied typology? You believe you actually correctly type? Really? That's funny. I already mentioned the fact of people like yourself who believe they can type, but can't truly and have even mistyped themselves. If you're only going to be a skeptic who feels they're really so immaculately knowledgeable, then please, provide actual constructive input.
If you're going to reply to my post please be sure that what you're going to say is not completely childish, ignore what I wrote that precisely dealt with what you decided to mention and try to pass it off as a good constructive reply. 
Most people here spend their time simply reading posts by people who think they know what they're talking about when in reality they don't rather than actually reading from people who have actually founded, researched and studied it. Keep raising your post-count and clouding what's actually fact, you're only hurting yourself.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

The FACT????
All I need to know is that my grandma's face is ovalish with some heart traits and she's most definitely neither NF nor SP.That's enough for me and I don't care too much about you,most people seem to be agreeing with me anyway.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Round face. Nope.


----------



## Bantalimon (Oct 26, 2014)

Evaunit03 my thoughts exactly, and could it not be that personality is passed through by genetics with face shape, in many more homogenised countries the people look similar and have distinct features that make them unique, (scandinavians known for having long rectangular faces, blonde hair and blue eyes not to mention the eye colour personality relationships) people often who visit these countries say that the people act similar and people in these countries tend to get on better. Me and my dad are both infp/intp with F being only slightly dominant, and people say we look very similar.


----------



## Bantalimon (Oct 26, 2014)

Here you go, real proof that personalities correlate with faces, http://m.imgur.com/a/CGIFH/all
Even if it does not correlate with what is being stated by OP it's still proof.


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

Living dead said:


> The FACT????
> All I need to know is that my grandma's face is ovalish with some heart traits and she's most definitely neither NF nor SP.That's enough for me and I don't care too much about you,most people seem to be agreeing with me anyway.


Well, most people aren't geniuses, are they?


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm really sceptical about this... I know that many NTs have similar eyes, but face shape? Haven't seen a correlation. Also, those particular face shapes for those particular temperaments sound just way too stereotypical to be scientific...


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

NTlazerman said:


> I'm really sceptical about this... I know that many NTs have similar eyes, but face shape? Haven't seen a correlation. Also, those particular face shapes for those particular temperaments sound just way too stereotypical to be scientific...


It is easier to be skeptical. If genes have a part to play in a persons personality how far-out is it to believe face as well? I've mentioned this before, most of you have mistyped yourselves and expect to flawlessly type others and take others words for what they are without question. It's laughable.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

evaunit02 said:


> It is easier to be skeptical. If genes have a part to play in a persons personality how far-out is it to believe face as well? I've mentioned this before, most of you have mistyped yourselves and expect to flawlessly type others and take others words for what they are without question. It's laughable.


Genes seem to have little to do with types. See the thread about a persons MBTI in relation to parents' MBTI. It's on the Myers Briggs forum under the name _"Correlation between your type and your parents types?" _I'm being only objective here.


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

NTlazerman said:


> Genes seem to have little to do with types. See the thread about a persons MBTI in relation to parents' MBTI. It's on the Myers Briggs forum under the name _"Correlation between your type and your parents types?" _I'm being only objective here.


Like I said, people largely mistype themselves and expect to accurately type others on their own.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

> Me and my dad are both infp/intp with F being only slightly dominant, and people say we look very similar.


People say you and your father look similar???:shocked:

Sorry for doubting you @evaunit02


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

evaunit02 said:


> Like I said, people largely mistype themselves and expect to accurately type others on their own.


I'm not saying you're completely wrong, but saying people largely mistype themselves is not right. Come on, a whole thread can't be wrong. Some people here are very experienced on the subject and claiming they are all wrong is just not realistic and might hurt someone. In this case, even if your parents might have similar MBTIs, It's probably only coincidence. Claiming 100 people are wrong and you are right tells more something about you than others, everyone knows that. Also, you should know yourself that someone's personality is not something they're born with, but it develops later.

What comes to mistyping, I at least don't mistype that often. I have typed people, but after they have taken the test, the results have in 95% of the cases been the same as I expected. I think most of us can type well based on functions and careful observation. Most of us have experience on this, so it's not just guessing game. 

I'm not trying to personally attack here, but I've seen some of your comments and they all have somekind of an attacking and negative aura into them criticizing only others. Also, you're thanked 5 times out of 50 while other people have a significantly larger ratio. Try to at least to back your claims if you have some.

We have enough negativity here. Come on, let's try to be friendly here.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

INTP round face


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

*sneezes* sorry, I'm allergic to bullshit.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

blackballoon said:


> How true do you think this Face Shape-MBTI or JCF correlation is? Does your face shape match your type?
> 
> (In JCF im an INFP, which matches my face shape, but as far as MBTI descriptions go, im an INTP, which does not match. I thought that was interesting.)
> 
> ...


Heh. Oval and NF.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

INFJ Oval face. 
I think I'll stick to typing myself by my functions rather than my looks.


----------



## TheEnemyTeam (Dec 1, 2014)

INFJ with a heart shaped face


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Baldur said:


> INFJ Oval face.
> I think I'll stick to typing myself by my functions rather than my looks.


Good idea


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

No.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Even if we were to grant that the shape of the face might correlate _somewhat_ with type - which is plausible if you're also willing to grant some connection between personality and genetics, which does seem to hold true - the likelihood of it being so cleanly divided, and something with any applicability to an individual, is laughable. I could see some vague truth to it on the average level - "the average SP is slightly more likely to have an oval-shaped face than the average NF" or somesuch - but the general class of people who fit a category like SP is huge, so the assertion that it holds true so distinctly and evidently for individuals becomes ridiculous. Also convenient of it to neatly align with the Kiersey temperaments... so yes, pretty ludicrous, really.


----------



## dreamlight (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm an INTJ with an oval-shaped face.

Also, I doubt these two variables are directly connected, if at all. They very well could be related by some abstract collection of genetic factors, but it is unclear what exactly those factors would be. Theorizing possible correlations between phenotype and personality type is an interesting subject, though.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

blackballoon said:


> How true do you think this Face Shape-MBTI or JCF correlation is? Does your face shape match your type?
> 
> (In JCF im an INFP, which matches my face shape, but as far as MBTI descriptions go, im an INTP, which does not match. I thought that was interesting.)
> 
> ...


I've read that INFPs have more rounded faces and xNFJs are the ones with heart-shaped faces.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

dreamlight said:


> I'm an INTJ with an oval-shaped face.
> 
> Also, I doubt these two variables are directly connected, if at all. They very well could be related by some abstract collection of genetic factors, but it is unclear what exactly those factors would be. Theorizing possible correlations between phenotype and personality type is an interesting subject, though.


I'm INFP with oval face, these face shape-type things look arbitrary.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

blackballoon said:


> How true do you think this Face Shape-MBTI or JCF correlation is? Does your face shape match your type?
> 
> (In JCF im an INFP, which matches my face shape, but as far as MBTI descriptions go, im an INTP, which does not match. I thought that was interesting.)
> 
> ...


I have oval face but I can't be SP.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

My face is oval roundness and definitely not a heart shape ( enfp), my mother also has a oval face ( enfj ) my grandmother has an oval face as well (Intp) - always thought looks were genetic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

My face is mask shaped and is subject to change, reliant on the type of mask that's worn.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

it's not right in my case. also, conveniently round shape faces must have no personality


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

ai.tran.75 said:


> My face is oval roundness and definitely not a heart shape ( enfp), my mother also has a oval face ( enfj ) my grandmother has an oval face as well (Intp) - always thought looks were genetic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oval face is the most common face shape, so it's not dependable to claim just SPs have oval faces.


----------

